# Grounding/Bonding wireway



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Don't have the book with me. Does a 6 foot piece of wireway used to protect a bunch of cat 5 have any grounding requirements?


800.110 Raceways and Cable Routing Assemblies for Communications Wires and Cables.
(A) Types of Raceways. Communications wires and cables shall be permitted to be installed in any raceway that complies with either (A)(1) or (A)(2) and in cable routing assemblies installed in compliance with 800.110(C).
(1) Raceways Recognized in Chapter 3. Communications wires and cables shall be permitted to be installed in any raceway included in Chapter 3. The raceways shall be installed in accordance with the requirements of Chapter 3.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

electricmanscott said:


> Don't have the book with me. Does a 6 foot piece of wireway used to protect a bunch of cat 5 have any grounding requirements?



I'm gonna say yes especially if there is the chance it may become energized.

As far as specific code verbiage related to your question... I got nothing.

Pete


----------

